# I'm worried about perimenopause



## Angelic

Hi all

I turned 39 in the summer and since August my periods have become much lighter and shorter, to the point where I've been thinking with each month that passed I must be pregnant but clearly I wasn't. Anyway I think I started my period again today but again it's just really light and not normal for me. I'm starting to get more than a little concerned that this could be the start of perimenopause. My mum went through menopause early (mid forties) so is it likely that I will too? I can't bear the thought that it may be too late for me :cry:

x


----------



## maybethisit

I don't think lighter periods necessarily have anything to do with this as I gather they can change throughout life without having an effect on fertility - are you still charting? You could see then if you were ovulating...I turned 40 recently and my periods are lighter and shorter than they used to be but blood tests and OPKs show am ovulating normally and no reason not to conceive (although it's taking it's time!) and I was told by doc not to worry about periods as long as they are regular and not ridiculously light, it doen'st mean anything she said. Also even in the very worst case scenario that it was anything to do with perimenopause people still get pregnant during that, just makes it a bit more difficult, so don't despair! Maybe you could talk to your doc if you're worried, they might be able to do some blood tests and put your mind at rest x x x


----------



## 40s Gal

I agree if you are cycling and ovulating, you can still get pregnant. :)
Hugs!


----------



## Angelic

I'm certain I was ov'ing up until August (I charted a couple of months and used opk's) and I did have a chemical in April. I stopped doing all that for a few months because I felt I was obsessing but I have decided to chart again and keep using the opk's. My doctor has also said he will look into mine and DH's fertility in the new year if we haven't conceived and I'm really grateful for that. Since last night this AF is becoming more heavy and painful so maybe things are trying to get back to normal now!

Thanks for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Hi Angelic - I have a similar concern right now, my periods are very different and my cycle is getting shorter - I have lots of other symptons too and my FSH levels are quite high (12) - have you had them tested? Having said all of that I have seen some of the top specialists in the country and no-one seems very concerned as they say it's normal for 39! But still very possible to get and stay pregnant, it's just a waiting game... hope you don't have to wait much longer


----------



## Angelic

Hi Chilli

No I haven't had any tests done yet. I imagine they will do them when I go back for fertility tests in the new year if I havent conceived. We've only been trying since last christmas but it already feels like ages! What are FSH levels by the way? Do you know what other tests I can expect, if it comes to that?

:dust:


----------



## Sbee

I have same thing so my acupunturist recommended this book 

"What your Doctor may not tell you about premenopause" by John R Lee (about £8). It explains things and has some good points in it about what you can do to help your changing symptoms. :dust:


----------



## Chilli

Oooh Sbee, that sounds really interesting... any top tips? I take maca and royal jelly which I believe helps.

FSH is follicle stimulating hormone. The test is taken on day2 of your cycle. As you enter perimenopause the levels rise as your body is trying to stimulate OV I think but it's more difficult to do. Higher levels indicate a depleted ovarian reserve which means it will be more difficult to get and stay pg. My level at 12 is pretty grim for my age, 39. Other than that I'm afraid I can't advise you re tests as haven't had fertility tests.


----------



## woozle

The Susun Weed book "New Menopausal Years: The Wise Woman Way (Wise Woman Ways)" has a short chapter on fertility in your 40's. 

Here's an article she wrote about fertility in your 40's which has quite a lot of information

Fertility After Forty by Susun S. Weed on Storknet

Nettle infusions seems to be very powerful for fertility at any age. The book mentioned one woman in her sixties who started menstruating again after drinking infusions.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi, 

My periods got lighter in my thirties for sure and took longer to finish too (11 days of streaking). I read up on it and apparently it's quite normal for periods to change as you get older it doesn't necessarily mean anything. If you are really worried why not see your GP and ask for tests/advice.

:hugs:


----------



## Chocciebutton

Hi, I have just posted on here to announce that I found out I am pregnant today!!
I had blood tests reults 6 months ago that showed I had started the peri menopause and thats on top of other medical probs I have so try not too worry, I had been worrying and I neednt have! sending you luck your way


----------



## Angelic

Chocciebutton said:


> Hi, I have just posted on here to announce that I found out I am pregnant today!!
> I had blood tests reults 6 months ago that showed I had started the peri menopause and thats on top of other medical probs I have so try not too worry, I had been worrying and I neednt have! sending you luck your way

Wow congratulations! That's just the sort of post I wanted to see lol :thumbup:.

Really pleased for you :happydance:

x


----------



## Chocciebutton

While you still have a womb and some sort of periods be them light or irregular I dont think anyone can ever say that you cant get pregnant!


----------



## maybethisit

Hey chocciebutton that's totally fantastic, congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## chanel

Just to say they told me i was perimenopausal with my highest FSH being 74! 

We concieved naturally after about 16months trying and gave birth to our healthy little boy in august.

don't give up x


----------



## Angelic

Thanks Chanel. I know I just have to be more patient and that it will happen for us eventually!! O:)


----------



## LiSa2010

hi angelic!

give vitamin b complex B50, B100 your choice a try. its suppose to regulate your cycles and lengthen your lutheal phase. theres a whole thread on here about it with success stories. 

the thread is: (Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone)

good luck! &#58388;

baby :dust: your way! &#57430;


----------



## Angelic

That's really helpful thanks!

I've been temping this month and I haven't ov'd yet. I'm on CD12 and I always ov by now (usually between CD 8 and 10). For me it kind of adds fuel to the fire about perimenopause. I have been regular as clockwork until a couple of months ago. I'm using opk's as well and I got an almost positive last night so I'll do another one tonight and see where that takes me.



:dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

another thing to look into that ive been reading about is Soy Isoflavones. its suppose to produce stronger eggs and also help with ovulation.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

The doctor told me to try taking Vitamin B6 for some nausea I was experiencing. I started taking 100 mg in addition to my prenatal, which only has 2.6 mg. I haven't noticed any side effects and I have been taking them for a few weeks now.

We are still waiting to hear back about some abdominal xrays I had done over a week and half ago now. If the B6 causes a BFP, I hope the other problem I have been having for a few months now turns out to be nothing.


----------



## annie40

New hear but as a 39 year old on the road to trying to get pregnant the perimenopause was a concern of mine recently after I had some changes but after a check up they said everything was fine.

I ovulate regulary and now exactly when it is as I have very clear signs every month but do wonder if there is anything I should be using (natural stuff) that can help as every month I worry I am leaving it too long.

We have to wait until just after christmas due to some travel commitments next year and me timing how big I could be if I did not plan ahead although this kinda seems crazy when it could take a while anyway.


----------



## Angelic

I'm even more concerned now as I don't appear to have ov'd this month :nope:. This is the first month for a few months that I have charted so maybe I haven't actually ov'd since August when I first started having trouble with my cycle. I did record on my ff chart a positive ov test last friday but tbh it was very nearly positive but not quite there, and nothing since or before that day. Clearly I haven't ov'd though as my temps haven't gone up at all so far this month.

I only have to wait until the new year when the doc will look doing tests on us both to check things out. He doesn't know yet though about this latest development but I'll probably just wait now until after christmas to go back.


----------



## chanel

Hi angelic, are you taking your temp every morning as soon as you wake and at the same time each day??


----------



## annie40

I read somewhere can't remember where that it is normal sometimes for a woman to not ovulate every month.

Do not remember whether it as to do with age or just generally but anyhow goolge it you may find it's normal if you have not.


----------



## Angelic

chanel said:


> Hi angelic, are you taking your temp every morning as soon as you wake and at the same time each day??

Yes I'm doing it as soon as I wake. The only differerence this time is that it's a new thermometer (basal one) and the other times I was using a Boots digital one. I have to admit though when I temped earlier this year it was at tea time so that was the wrong time. I have taken my temp a few times with them both and the Boots one is always a good fraction higher which is strange. Unfortunately I don't get EWCM either so I can't even tell by that. I hope that my temp goes up a fraction in the morning cos that would make me feel more optimistic.


----------



## chanel

you may still find that in the next few days FF will confirm you did ov when you got the +OPK.

Good luckx


----------



## Angelic

chanel said:


> you may still find that in the next few days FF will confirm you did ov when you got the +OPK.
> 
> Good luckx

Oh that's good then that it's still possible I did but ff may be late picking it up!

I'll have my fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow.

Thanks for your advice :D


----------



## Angelic

Hi all

Just thought I'd give a quick update to say FF finally picked up OV (was last Saturday) so I'm much more optimistic now and also we DTD at about the right time (Friday night and Sunday morning - sorry TMI :blush:) so that's good.

And this morning I've woken up with a very sore/scratchy throat. Hope that's a good sign too :thumbup:. 


:dust:


----------



## chanel

sometimes FF can be up to 5 days or so after ov before it picks it up... you're looking good for this month

good luckx


----------



## Rowan75

Im also worried about perimenopause - will monitor my next couple of cycles and then get fSH levels checked again as its been a year - I used to have around 48 day cycles and now am having short cycles under 26 days with early ov and AF is getting lighter - I have pcos so it could just be that but all females in my family have had menopause by 40 and some in their 20s or early 30s so I'm hoping I'm just being cautious and theres no need but I am feeling a bit cautious about it! 

have you had any tests done angelic?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Every Women differs... Its strange though, I thought when you were in Perimenopause your periods were worse... I know mine have become out of control, heavy bleeding and a little clotting bad for 4 days straight, the 1st two days are out of control, I know I have a cyst on my right ovary but WOW, my flow is outrageously wild... 

As someone said, if you have your period you still have a chance on getting pregnant... I have read that after the age of 35 there is more of a chance of multiples... I was predicted with TWINS so was my OH... I'm nervous yet excited at the same time... 
I'm not giving up... I have a feeling its going to happen soon...

Hang in there hun... Were all here for ya :) :flower:


----------

